# Crimson Tide



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Just watched the beginning scene of Crimson Tide (Gene Hackman, Denzel Washington) with them on the conning tower smoking cigars.

Got a good look at the band and the shape. Looks like Montecristo #2.

Just a thought.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I noticed that, last month when I watched it. I think he smokes them throughout the whole movie.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Hmmm...now I will have to look.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

For sure a Monte No 2 I remember when the movie came out and enjoyed a No. 2 with him in my living room!


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

looked like a nc version of the #2 to me


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

You know you're hooked when........

I have the DVD it will take everything I have tonight to NOT watch the opener just to see it as well for myself LOL.

You guys are such baaaad influences.


----------

